# "Beste" parabolische Karpfenrute mit 2,5 lb-2,75lb



## Felix Schmid (5. März 2017)

Guten Tag, 

Schön,dass du dich für mein "Problem" interessierst. Es geht darum , das ich vor habe diese Jahr sehr gezielt auf Karpfen jagt zu machen.
Punkte die ich mir bei meiner Traumrute vorstelle:
-sie sollte Parabolisch sein, darunter verstehe ich eine Aktion fast bis zum blenk der Rute
-sie sollte einen angenehmen Griff haben
-mehr oder weniger robust
-es sollten schon 85g geworfen werden können
-mittleres Rückrad um auch Karpfen mit nahezu 30 Pfund sicher landen zu können
-sie sollte eine gute Länge haben ~(3,30-3,60)
-Gewicht und aussehen sowie Preis ist egal 

Danke schon im Voraus für eure Tipps ! LG Felix #h#h#c


----------



## jkc (5. März 2017)

*AW: "Beste" parabolische Karpfenrute mit 2,5 lb-2,75lb*

Hi, schau mal hier rein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=267471&highlight=celebration

Dort gibt es einige Vorschläge, welche Modelle oder Serien Du Dir anschauen könntest.

Grüße JK


----------



## Goldrush (8. März 2017)

*AW: "Beste" parabolische Karpfenrute mit 2,5 lb-2,75lb*

Zum Glück hast du den Link rausgeholt JK, sonst wäre das die nächste Popcorn Runde gewesen. 

Nur als Ansatzpuntk Felix, fehlt dabei auch gravierend der Hinweis bezüglich Wurfweiten, eher schleppen usw. 

Aber schau dir mal den Thread von JK durch, da sind auch hochwertige Ruten mit dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Seele (8. März 2017)

*AW: "Beste" parabolische Karpfenrute mit 2,5 lb-2,75lb*

Solls eher in Richtung hauptsache bis zum Griff gehen, ähnlich wie die Armalite, FBS, Harrisson Multicarp... oder soll es eher eine Medium Aktion sein die unter Belastung in Richtung Handteil geht ähnlich der Ballista? 
Ich vermute eher für dein Vorhaben wäre eine Ballista ziemlich passend, denn mit der hast du meiner Meinung nach die nötigen Reserven für deinen 30 Pfünder. 

Wenn dir der Preis egal ist und du einen "angenehmen" Griff willst, dann lass dir ne Rute nach deinen Vorstellungen bauen, dann hast du genau das was du möchtest.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (18. März 2017)

*AW: "Beste" parabolische Karpfenrute mit 2,5 lb-2,75lb*



Seele schrieb:


> Solls eher in Richtung hauptsache bis zum Griff gehen, ähnlich wie die Armalite, FBS, Harrisson Multicarp... oder soll es eher eine Medium Aktion sein die unter Belastung in Richtung Handteil geht ähnlich der Ballista?
> Ich vermute eher für dein Vorhaben wäre eine Ballista ziemlich passend, denn mit der hast du meiner Meinung nach die nötigen Reserven für deinen 30 Pfünder.
> 
> Wenn dir der Preis egal ist und du einen "angenehmen" Griff willst, dann lass dir ne Rute nach deinen Vorstellungen bauen, dann hast du genau das was du möchtest.



Unterschreibe ich so, die Ballista ist ein Traum.

Besten Gruß


----------



## Angelbaerchen501 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: "Beste" parabolische Karpfenrute mit 2,5 lb-2,75lb*

Moin,
habe da auch noch einen Blank; Free Spirit S Range , nicht die Hi `s od. E-Class die beiden sind semiparabolisch und das schöne ist man kann Wünsche wie Ringanzahl, Griffmaterial bis hin zur Beschriftung des Blanks äußern.
super Aktion schöne Optik und absolut robust.
Grüße


----------



## jkc (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: "Beste" parabolische Karpfenrute mit 2,5 lb-2,75lb*

Moin, tja zu den Ruten kann ich nix sagen, aber das Werbevideo ist ein Paradebeispiel für das was ich immer wieder bemängel, da dreht man ein Video über eine Rute und filmt dann den Blank ab, ohne ein einziges Mal die Aktionskurve gezogen oder im Wurf zu zeigen.#q
Produktvorstellung sowas von fehlgeschlagen.:g

Grüße JK


----------

